# 14 different - R.G. Smith - McDonnell Douglas - Lithographs - Vintage? -PICs



## GreenGambler (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello,

I have 14 different McDonnell Douglas pictures of various airplanes. They are all signed by R.G. Smith and look really nice.

I'm wondering if anyone knows about when these were printed? I know that my dad had them for a long time but he is no longer around for me to ask.

Also, what type of paper is this called that these are on? It is really thick and heavy paper with a rough/textured sort of feel. Almost like what I think watercolor paper is like, maybe..?

What is the proper term for these? Posters, lithographs, pictures, artworks or what?

Finally, does anyone know about how much these might be worth, as a collection?

Thanks in advance for any help, I really appreciate your advice.

They are all 20" X 16" in size. All in good condition with some creases on the corners.

Here are the posters I have:
* XB-43 "Twin Jet"
* "Cloudster"
* DC-5
* DC-3
* DC-4
* B-19
* DC-6
* C-74 "Globemaster"
* "World Cruiser"
* A-20 "Havoc"
* A-26 "Invader"
* SBD "Dauntless"
* AD-1 "Sky Raider"
* XB-42 "Mixmaster"


----------



## lmcmanus (May 7, 2008)

I have seen this edition before when I was growing up in LA. These were created in the 50's and the are printed using an 4/color offset press. They are printed on a heavy textured cover paper. It is not water color paper. As for the value...don't know


----------

